# Thoughts on Gus?



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Just curious if anyone has been following the new comic strip that we have been running on ChefTalk "Chef Gus"? Would like to get some feedback on whether you think it is funny and if we should keep running it.

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Gus, gus, gus? Where is gus? Can someone provide a link to this? I was unknown about this.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

did not lol keep trying
shroomgirl


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Thanks *missyk1999*, I think....


----------



## foodie5951 (Apr 19, 2008)

Also my thoughts. Have not seen any link to this character(s)


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

This thread seems to have been inactive since the millenium... ie 2000!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Hah!  Funny! Not Gus, the almost 10 year old thread!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Wow this is super old who dug this up?


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

???????????????/


----------



## left4bread (May 8, 2009)

Well now i just HAVE to see the Gus cartoon strips... :lol:


----------

